# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Καρδερινοκάναρα 2012

## Lovecarduelis

Εδώ και οι πρώτοι μου τραγουδιστές!

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα Γιωργο πανεμορφα ειναι!! να σου ζησουν!! και παντα με υγεια!! και με το καλο στην πιστα, εννοω στο κλαδι!!

----------


## geam

να σου ζήσουν φίλε!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Κλεινε στοματα Γιωργαρα αν γουσταρω!!!! Μπραβο ρε Γιωργο!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## vicky_ath

Να σου ζήσουν Γιώργο!!! Με το καλό να μεγαλώσουν!!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

Να τα χαιρεσαι Γιωργο και να τα αγαπας .ολα ,οχι μονο τους τραγουδιστες !

----------


## COMASCO

Να σου ζήσουν Γιώργο!!

----------


## vag21

αντε ρε γιωργαρε,αυτες τις φωτο περιμενα.πια siskin και πια φλωρια χαχαχαχα.
να τα χαιρεσε ολα φιλε μου.

----------


## Lucky Witch

πανεμορφα ειναι :Love0007:  :Bird1:

----------


## teo24

Να σου ζησουν Γιωργο και πολλα Μπραβο για ολα σου τα μικρα.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, νά στε καλά! Και όσοι δεν έχετε μπεί στην διαδικασία αναπαραγωγής πτηνών και είστε απλά κάτοχοι, να το κάνετε αξίζει!
Είναι μοναδικό συναίσθημα!

----------

